# Waiting for Fidget! Pics of Fidget



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well one of my Dove Tan Does, called Fidget now looks like she has swallowed a snooker ball! and is about to drop. *Keeps fingers crossed its a good size healthy litter*


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

*Crosses Fingers* I hope she has a nice, healthly litter


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, i thought she may have dropped during the night, but alas....she's still fat! :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ooooh Fidget is the real cutey I loved from your pictures I think? (Terrible memory!)
Hope all goes well x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Official update........Still waiting!!!! this will be her first litter, i hope she'll be a good mousey mammy!! Fidget is a cutey (dove tan with a white fleck on her head), i've never seen a mouse THIS pregnant!! my other girls seemed tiny compared to her. bless her. *keeps fingers crossed* - ok, it makes it harder to type with crossed fingers! lol :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, the suspense before the litter always kills me! I generally clean my mom's cage when she starts getting that really fat pregnant look, the 'I could drop any day now' look, and then limit myself to just peeking every now and then. Otherwise I get anxious!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I just had a doe that looked HUGE and she had a smaller litter(6) then I thought, but then again I had another doe who looked small and she had 13 babies!
I hate the wait...


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

While we're waiting for Fidget to get with the program....heres some pics i took of her last night


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

She's pretty! Who did you breed her with?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She is very pretty! (& pregnant,lol)


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I bred her with Danger, this is him (he's fathered all my baby mice so far as he produces lovely markings  )


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

He is very handsome


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. I've only got two bucks, him and his son.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good! I really like his markings, and your tan is WAY deeper than my tan.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

theres a new thread on here now with pics of her litter. she had them during the night  xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

